
FDA: Sampling finds toxic nonstick compounds in some food - howard941
https://www.apnews.com/e9c5fa42a1244de48e3edea7a1bb14eb
======
BlackCases
Any one have a source to the FDA publication they took this from?

This is the best source I could find.
[https://static.ewg.org/pdf/alex-530.pdf](https://static.ewg.org/pdf/alex-530.pdf)

PS. News agencies that don't provide the public source deserve a special place
in hell.

------
vikramkr
Not too surprising for anyone who has owned a parrot - you're clearly warned
to not use nonstick since cooking with it can kill them. Not surprising that
there's at least some traces there.

